# Grade Crossing Lights



## rumpole (Sep 8, 2010)

I recall a few years ago at the BTS (the last Queen Mary Show) that a vendor (outside) had a range of miniature grade crossing lights (about half normal size if I recall).

Numerous searches through Google and ebay etc have failed to locate who makes / sells theses items now.

Anyone have a url that they could pass on - want to set up several crossings in the garden as both a novelty and operational piece. Might even put some bells / chimes on just to drive the next door neighbour's dog nuts (she hates the chimes of the icecream truck that comes past the propoerty)

Rumpole


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.rmirailworks.com/Signal_Division.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Any idea what scale they are? Cool looking stuff, not much info on the site.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I made my own from PVC pipe, replacement trailer taillights (from Harbor Freight), plastic paint can lids (black target around the lights), water bottles (visors over the lights) and plastic poster board (for the signs). 



To make them alternately flash, I used a Automobile Turn-Signal Flasher to toggle a Single-pole/Double-throw relay. Because the lights are LEDs, and don't draw enough current to make the Flasher work, I had to include a 10 Ohm (I think it was!) resistor in parallel with the relay coil to get the current up to an Amp or two. I run it off of a portable 12-V tire inflator that has a automotive power socket on it. Runs well over 8 hours on a charge of the battery, but you can also get a 120-V AC to 12-V DC power supply for longer term operation.

The signs are plastic poster board with stick-on vinyl letters and the reflectors in the letters are stick-on jewels from the craft store.

The hardest part was figuring out how to mount the lights to the cross arm.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I read miniature, thought they were to go on a layout as part of the scale of the railroad. You did say 1/2 normal size. 

From the main page, the "customer appreciation" link gives this picture showing a human and some "size 1" and "size 2" products...

Prices are not shown in many locations on the site, but the 7-1/4" Thomas the train and 200' of track is $28,000


----------



## rumpole (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys. I have a photo of the pieces at the BTS 2006 but they look different to the ROLL ones on the site. They look about 4 foot high (about a foot higher than the drum head signs that were also part of the display beside the outside live steam track). I do not have a remote site that I can upload the photo from so I cannot post it here. From what I can read on the photo, the price was $399.95. 
Rumpole


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

One of our members at Los Angeles Live Steamers has a 7 1/2" gauge Thomas and the two passenger cars. It's a beautiful model and runs very well. All sound wired in! Wonder what sound card they use?


----------

